
Technology could kill 5M jobs by 2020 - amlgsmsn
http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/18/news/economy/job-losses-technology-five-million/
======
EvanPlaice
> artificial intelligence

...maybe

> robitics

...really?

> biotech

...wat

So technology is the 21st century equivalent of the big bad wolf. A mythical
monster that's going to blow your house down.

> Investing in education and adult learning programs is a good place to start.

Interesting. Hasn't education already had a decade long run on the student
loan market? How will this help?

> Insisting on more diverse workforces in terms of gender, ethnicity and age,
> will also be vital for companies that want to succeed in the rapidly
> changing world.

Diversity has no direct correlation to a company's success. Unless you're
talking about increasing the number of H1B visas to boost the ranks of top
tier talent.

Automation no doubt contributes to inequality but only because we require
fewer people to maintain the sum of human knowledge and resources. The
companies using automation to increase efficiency/effectiveness are therefore
able to produce more with less and take home a bigger cut.

\-----

This article is clearly politically-driven FUD that appeals to special
interest (ie 'protected classes') groups. Par for the course coming from CNN.

